# Forum Home Renovation Water Saving Garden Ideas  Constant Pressure Vs Transfer Pump

## RennRhys

Hi,  
I'm setting up an outdoor shower that I want to collect water from and pump out to my garden. I'll probably top up the water catchment so there is enough water for the garden. 
This is all new ground for me and I'm not sure whether to get a constant pressure pump or a transfer pump, and what size / brands are best. 
The water catchment will be no more than 100L; the garden will be 2 x 7m garden beds and 1 x 5m garden bed. All about 1-1.5m wide. They're situated right where the catchment and pump would be (the first bed is about 3m away, the next is only another 1m and the third is about 1m from the end of the first two beds. (Picture a U shaped garden bed with a gap to the bottom of the U). I'm also thinking underground irrigation... 
I was looking at the Ozito 800W constant pressure pump but read on here it is also quite loud.  
Noise is a bit of a factor. My son and I have just ditched the majority of our possessions and pitched a big bell tent in my sisters backyard and we're playing with sustainable living for a year or two. This is actually our shower and is close(ish) to other neighbours.  
Thanks
Renee

----------


## rebuildr86

we are running the 12 v ozito constant pressure pump and it seems to do the job for us at our little campsite out bush. 
we use the pressure pump to pump from reservoir 3 m to tap, and 60m to toilet cistern, and this works frikn great. i imagine the 800w one would be even betterwe use another transfer pump to fill the reservoir with water from the river and it takes 2 hours to fill a big tank about 2m cubed. You should put a carbon filter on the outket of the pressure pump, thats what we did.
a transfer pump wouldnt be ideal for anything where you turn a tap on and off. youd be better off with the pressure pump.

----------

